# Ork Warboss on Bike



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm trying to figure out a good way to model a warboss on a warbike. There's no hope of converting a black reach warboss, they're nearly as big as the bike. The metal warbosses are likewise a little big and metal is very hard to work with for conversions. I have a forgeworld biking warboss but want to mess around with running a second. Also, I don't want to pay for another forgeworld model and it would look the exact same, which would be lame. My goal for my Orks is to have no 2 identical models amongst anything but the boyz, where out of 90 2 are bound to look similar and won't really be noticeable anyway. 

The warboss will have a powerklaw, attack squig, and cybork body.

So any thoughts as to what I can do? Since I inherited a partially assembled ghazgkull model (mega-armored gigundo ork) right now I'm planning on putting ghazgkull's powerklaw arm onto the nob torso (the arm will actually be larger than the torso). Is that awesomely Orky or just silly?


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> There's no hope of converting a black reach warboss, they're nearly as big as the bike.


Well..., maybe I can offer a little hope to you. I converted this using the AoBR Warboss and a defkopta along with a few items from my bitz box.



















Hope this give you a few ideas anyway:victory:


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

That looks pretty good, but may be a little more converting than I'm comfortable with. In particular I'd need to get the bits. Definitely an idea to consider, thanks!

However, the more I think about oversized mechanob as a warboss, the more I like the idea.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

A nob /w grazkulla's (SP?) power klaw is a good start. 

I commonly see deff koptas used as bikes for warbosses. I'm sure you could kit bash something together from that.


----------



## stasiontko (Feb 25, 2009)

I love this idea. The hat is awesome. I hope you wouldn't mind if I stole it one day and put together similiar guy for my army


----------



## reasnd (Jan 14, 2009)

This is a cool conversion, and as to the AoBR Warboss on a bike I've seen one done. All the guy did was scratch build the bike!


----------

